# Sunday morning sex



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I will never hear church bells ringing again without smiling... 

Upon hearing that her elderly grandfather had just passed away, Katie went straight to her grandparent's house to visit her 95-year-old grandmother and comfort her. 

When she asked how her grandfather had died, her grandmother replied, 'He had a heart attack while we were making love on Sunday morning.' 

Horrified, Katie told her grandmother that 2 people nearly 100 years old having sex would surely be asking for trouble. 

'Oh no, my dear,' replied granny. 'Many years ago, realizing our advanced age, we figured out the best time to do it was when the church bells would start to ring. 

It was just the right rhythm. Nice and slow and even...Nothing too strenuous, simply in on the Ding and out on the Dong.' 

She paused to wipe away a tear, and continued, 'He'd still be alive if the ice cream van hadn't come along.'


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It even amused my Wife :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Anne


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good job a fire engine didn't go by or they would both be in boxes


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You can`t beat the old ones.

Well not legally


Dave P


----------

